# Weak tomato stalks



## warden1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have several heirloom tomatoes started in my kitchen and some of them are falling over, I turn them daily to keep them from leaning. These are about two week old plants. Does anyone have any advice or suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## ZooNana (Feb 25, 2005)

Spindley tomato seedlings usually happen because they aren't getting enough sunlight. 

Other causes can be not enough nutrients in the soil (add miracle grow or other nutrient), or it's too hot where they are (like top of fridge is great when they first sprout, but can be too hot after that).

Where are exactly you keeping them in the kitchen? Is it close enough to a window?


----------



## warden1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I have them right beside a window but it doesn't get a lot of sunlight it's kind of in a bad spot. I'll move them to a bedroom that gets more direct sunlight and see if that helps.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

They really need overhead light. They'll continue to stretch toward the window and become more spindly. Can you pick up a grow light to hang over them? It should be 2" about the leaves. Brushing the seedlings, or giving them a gentle breeze from a fan, is also very helpful. Movement strengthens cell walls which strenthens stems.


----------



## warden1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks! I'll pick up a grow light and try the fan.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Alot of things can cause this,but a lack of light is most likely the problem.If you do put 'em in a window with more sunlight,make sure to rotate them 180 degrees every day.If they are still a little scrawny at planting time,pinch off the lower leaves,and bury part of the stem,as it will send out new roots.With lots of plants,planting deeper than the root crown is a big no-no,but your tomatoes,(and yer reefer) will respond well to it.
Happy growin'


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A pane of glass greatly reduces the goodness of the sun. Plants grow in the dark, so the less light they get, the more they grow. You want more light so that when they grow they have a lot of energy stored up, then are able to only grow a short while. The optimum is 8 hours of light to 4 hours of dark. Use a grow light.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I like young,spindly tomato plant seedlings, because I take them and plant them in a large pot up to the bottom leaves. This gives them a long root base as they grow. But then you will still need to place them under a grow lite. Be sure to not 'crush' the stem as you plant them. I use a plastic knife to 'lift' them out of the dirt and handle them by there leaves.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

swamp man said:


> Alot of things can cause this,but a lack of light is most likely the problem.If you do put 'em in a window with more sunlight,make sure to rotate them 180 degrees every day.If they are still a little scrawny at planting time,pinch off the lower leaves,and bury part of the stem,as it will send out new roots.With lots of plants,planting deeper than the root crown is a big no-no,but your tomatoes,(and yer *r*e*ef*e*r*) will respond well to it.
> Happy growin'


Oh stop. You know no one here grows that stuff... lol.

I believe it's the light as well.


----------

